

Kindle set to hit Canada  - dmix
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/kindle-set-to-hit-canada/article1366152/

======
wmoxam
I would assume the obstacle that prevented an earlier release was Rogers. I
assume that Kindle must be a GSM device, and since Rogers is the only GSM
provider in Canada, they must have played hardball on fees, etc.

I really wish there was some GSM competition up here. The one candidate that
was supposed to be up and running this fall was Globalive, but it was squashed
in court ([http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-
business/globalive-...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-
business/globalive-fails-ownership-test-crtc/article1344210/)). Foreign
ownership rules in an industry as big as wireless communications is lame.

~~~
dmix
It does seem to have been an issue with the wireless carriers:

[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/why-you-
cant-...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/why-you-cant-get-the-
kindle-in-canada/article1316081/)

"Sources say the delay may be due to newly discovered competition. Until
recently, the wireless technology used by the Kindle was available only
through Rogers. This week, however, Bell and Telus announced a new next-
generation network that will go live in November, giving Amazon more options
to choose from for their device. The two carriers announced this week that
they will use the new network to begin offering Apple's iPhone, previously
only available through Rogers."

------
wmoxam
"The e-reader's web browser and blog subscription service will not work in
Canada, according to the description on Amazon.com, but customers will have
free access to Wikipedia." ([http://www.cbc.ca/arts/story/2009/11/17/tech-
amazon-kindle-c...](http://www.cbc.ca/arts/story/2009/11/17/tech-amazon-
kindle-canada.html))

Lame.

------
garnet7
Is there such as thing as an e-book reader that runs free software and that
can display html and also plain text?

~~~
windsurfer
The WikiReader?

<http://thewikireader.com/>

------
akamaka
No word on who the wireless partner will be, which is the only important
detail.

Skip reading the article unless you've never heard of Kindle.

------
jacquesm
Nice to see Amazon to be 'inclusive', now if they would be so kind as to start
shipping dx's to europe...

I'd be getting it mostly for PDFs and project gutenberg stuff, I'm not even
sure how well that will work.

~~~
yan
It works well enough for PDFs to warrant me keeping it. There are a few misses
(no real zooming, kinda laggy and no directory structure), but having a
largish eInk screen almost makes it worth it.

